# moto ski



## UP2IT (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a moto ski 440 thats in really good shape. It has the bsa motor in it and very low mileage like under 600. I was thinking about selling it but don't know how much to ask for it. I looked on ebay to try and find one similar but no luck. Anyone have any idea of value or where to look for price. thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

what year and how clean is it? most of the time you can find a good vintage sled all restored for around 500 if you look hard enough and don't care about WHAT exactly it is.. Now some guys want the same exact sled they had as a kid so they are looking for that particular one and will pay more for it. Really it's going to depend on year and condition. Post detailed pics of it and ask I dunno maybe 800 and if you don't get any bites in a week, drop the price.. Also maybe rent a compression tester from an auto parts store and check compression on it. Good cylinders are usually around 120psi but vary between motors. Good luck!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The first sleds my dad bought when we had our cabin around lake city were a 1970 motoski 340 and 1971 400, this was around 1994 I believe. The suspension on the 400 was blown but engine ran like a raped ape, until I blew it up. :lol:

During high school I took the motor off the 340 and put it on a go cart, it wasn't the safest rig but we sure had fun for a while.


----------

